# ASA in PA



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

The ASA is back in PA, I am the rep for PA so please feel free to PM me with questions or concerns or if you are or know of a club looking to join the ASA and hold an event.

For this year, We have the ASA State Championship, Being held on July 16th, at Fryburg Sportsmans Club. Shooters will *NOT* be required to be an ASA member to shoot. Registration opens at 7, but you can pre register by calling me at (724) 543-1354, or (724) 525-1353. 

There are campsites on site and hotels available closeby. Also Vendor space is available at the show as well. Please PM me or Call me with any questions or concerns


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Rob.This is a step in the right direction.


----------



## shadan51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sweet! Wouldn't mind trying an asa shoot!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

This is great,i'll be there.I hope we can bring some good turnouts and keep the ASA here for good. This is a very good thing to hear and this made my night. I will spread the word and lets make the ASA feel welcome in the NE baby!!!!!!


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

What has to happen to get it to IN. ?


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

psemadman said:


> What has to happen to get it to IN. ?


Indiana already has ASA shoots.. Pete's Archery is an ASA club and Boars Nest has held the last 2 ASA State Championships.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

check the members list here for Roger Spencer, i think he's indianaasa or asaindiana. you can find his info on the ASA web site.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

This is good news, and what a great facility. I shot the Camo Cares event there last year and must say for a 1st year start-up event it ran super smooth. Count me in,


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

That sounds good. I have missed having a state shoot here in PA.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

The Facility is Top Notch, My goal is to one day have a Pro/Am at this facility... but we need everyone and anyone show up for this shoot...


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Looking Forward to trying it out as well.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

This is excellent, if you guys get this going and it spreads up here we could end up wit ha Norther ASA big shoot like IBO has the STC.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

great to hear. i will be there. with my slow bow setup!! haha rob hows the shop going


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

PAFD ARCHER said:


> great to hear. i will be there. with my slow bow setup!! haha rob hows the shop going


Good to hear from you, The shop is a bit slow but things are picking up here and there. Looking forward to getting the ball rolling with this shoot


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Im there...


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Count me in on this one,love to have asa shoots up north. Use to host them at saltsburg sportmans and they were a whole bunch of fun.


----------



## Ucntzme (Jan 16, 2008)

I will be coming with a crew I'm excited thank you!!!


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Me and the boys will be there for sure!


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll give it a try...nice club they have out there.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

will there be a semi pro class


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> will there be a semi pro class


There will be a semi pro class, hope to see you there


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

What part of the state is this shoot located? Nearest town?


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

it is western pa, The closest town that would be easy to get to is Clarion, Fryburg Sportsmans Club is about 20 to 25 minutes from there. The club address is actually a Tionesta address. Here is a link for some more info on the shoot, http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=149457791781073&notif_t=event_wall#wall_posts


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Its great to see another state onboard...especially in the northeast.

We had two ASA state qualifiers in Texas this weekend. We had 139 shooters at the east region shoot at Mesquite Archery Club and 93 shooters at the south region shoot at Canyon Lake Archery Club.

Good Luck with the shoots in Pennsylvania.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

You guys will really like the Fryburg Sportsmans Club. Looking forward to hosting the ASA in July. You have a chance to shoot prior to this on June 25th. The big Camo Cares event was held there last year. It was a huge success. It will be limited to 240 shooters this year!!!--For more Info on that shoot----Wiredoutdoors.com.

Fryburg has around 400 acres of rolling hardwoods. Located 1.7 miles east of Fryburg, Pa off route 208. 2 huge picnic pavillions, ball fields, club house,garage,horseshoe pits, volleyball and a kids play grounds. Also limited camping. Watch eposode #7 on the wiredoutdoors.com--shows lasts years camo cares and Douglas's moose hunt.


----------

